# at last :):)



## helen1234

well the month i didnt think it was possible i proved myself wrong.
19th month of trying and all my ttc buddies over took me lol
tested yesterday thought it must be an evap so took 3 more tests today:haha:

i'm so glad to be off this ttc rollercoaster of making our family complete after 6 yrs :cry:
i'm not getting my hopes up so please dont mention on facebook :)
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/fea047ac.jpg


----------



## princess_bump

omg omg omg helen!!!!! sooooooooooo happy for you darling :hugs::hugs: HUGE congratulations :yipee: xxx


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: Grats again hun, I'm made up for you and a teensy bit jealous (naturally!)


----------



## lollylou1

YAY i am so so happy for u!!! congratulations even if i am sat right next to u and seen the test before u LOL
Excellent news
Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

lollylou1 said:


> YAY i am so so happy for u!!! congratulations even if i am sat right next to u and seen the test before u LOL
> Excellent news
> Lou
> xxx

I know lol bet the neighbours wondered what was happening us pair squealing like a pair of jls teenage fans :haha:


----------



## minkymoo

I have no idea who you are Helen but my eyes are filled up for you. I can just imagine you and your buddy screaming the place down. I can also imagine how you must have felt to see 'Pregnant' on that stick after so long!!

Many, many congratulations.

Hope to catch up with you at some point over the next trimesters!

x


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! I'm so happy for you! :yipee:

Happy and healthy 9! :hugs:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations xx


----------



## helen1234

Chris77 said:


> Congrats! I'm so happy for you! :yipee:
> 
> Happy and healthy 9! :hugs:

thank you hunni 

:cry: i wanted you to be with me :( please let it be your month next month :thumbup:


----------



## helen1234

lollylou1 said:


> YAY i am so so happy for u!!! congratulations even if i am sat right next to u and seen the test before u LOL
> Excellent news
> Lou
> xxx

c'mon please join us in april :) this has to be your month too i got everything crossed


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## Kaylz--x

Congrats hun! Wishing you a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## camerashy

awww big congrats hun sounds well deserved!!! ;)


----------



## helen1234

my ticker shows 5wks but i dont think i'm that far cos the digi said 1-2 wks, going to blag an early scan form the doc anyway cos i've been on clomid for a yr, (apart from the last 2 months) so just goes to show :)


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Eeek congratulation hunni!!


----------



## Frankie

Congrats hun x


----------



## alice&bump

Omg massive huge congrats Hun! Xxx


----------



## country_girl8

wow!!!!!!im mega happy for u my lovely aww reece is gunna b a big bro:D x


----------



## Pops

Your message earlier absolutely made my day sweetheart :hugs:

Hopefully you know that I couldn't be any happier for you :cloud9:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:

xxx


----------



## v2007

Oooooh Helen, massive congrats, i have been watching your ttc ticker for months, so happy its now a pregnancy ticker :happydance:

V xxxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Helen i almost did a tiny wee when i saw that pop up in my inbox at work, my boss looked at me like i was crackers giggling away on the phone :rofl: :rofl:

Wooooop :happydance: SO pleased for you both :hugs:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Helen,

This is Wendy, OMFG I am covered in goosebumps here because....LAST NIGHT I HAD A DREAM YOU GOT YOUR BFP. I AM ACTUALLY SHAKING HERE!! :cry: :cry: 

I am so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## pip holder

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Yaaaay congratulations - no one deserves it more :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## FEDup1981

Thats brilliant news! Is this ur first BFP in that 19months?

Congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

I just saw the pic message you sent me, ok 5 hours late but OMG!!! i DID do a tiny wee!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO chuffed for ya mate!!!!!!

Even though Ive lost my drinking buddy at the BBQ! sPOSE i SHALL LET YOU OFF!!!


----------



## honey08

MASSIVE CONGRATS 

:yipee::yipee:


----------



## FierceAngel

:D 

so pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Awwww Yayyyyy!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## ChloesMummy

Huge Congrats! x


----------



## louise1302

omg sweetie thats the best news ive heard today :)


----------



## LuluBee

Had to come on here and say congratulations again honey :woohoo: lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## ALY

whoooooooo hoooooooooo CONGRATULATIONS :baby:

im sooo happy for you xxxx:kiss:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Comgrats xxx


----------



## Beltane

It couldn't of happened to a better chick! Love you helen & Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats again darling. I forgive you for disturbing my lie in :haha: xx


----------



## nessajane

Aww Congrats hun :cloud9:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

YAY!!!! You made my day honey! Huge congratulations! xxx


----------



## DonnaBallona

OHMYGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODNESS!!!

Maaaaaate Im so super pleased for you!!! bet you cant get that massive grin off your face! well done you. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats! xx


----------



## helen1234

thank you everyone for your wishes i'm totally bowled over, cant wait to get a bump eeeekkkk.

darent get excited cos its early days please stick beany took ages to get you there :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz hun !! It always brings a smile to my face when i see women who have been trying for so long finaly get their little miracle !!! Have a healthy happy and fun 9 months darling:hugs:


----------



## taperjeangirl

YAY!!!! Congrats darlin!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Had to pop in and say congratulations again as I'm so happy for you! :hugs:

Am hoping to be bump buddies with you :flower:

xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Congratulations


----------



## helen1234

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Had to pop in and say congratulations again as I'm so happy for you! :hugs:
> 
> Am hoping to be bump buddies with you :flower:
> 
> xx

Aw thanks babes, hope you can join the April mum club would be so lovely If you could I'm praying for your:bfp: now xxx


----------



## helen1234

BlackBerry25 said:


> Helen,
> 
> This is Wendy, OMFG I am covered in goosebumps here because....LAST NIGHT I HAD A DREAM YOU GOT YOUR BFP. I AM ACTUALLY SHAKING HERE!! :cry: :cry:
> 
> I am so happy for you! :hugs:

Omg how freaky I been having well weird dreams last few nites aswell lol how bizarre lol x


----------



## Sovereign

Great news!! x


----------



## Bluetomato

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## xcmjstaax

Just read this announcement and I was welling up!

Congrats! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

=]


----------



## xLaurax

Woooo hooooo!!!! So so so so happy for you sweetie!! Xxxxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooo
Congrats helen....so so happy for you!
Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## dd29

congratulations girl ure have to join the first trimester forum.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev033pr___.png


----------



## hayley x

:headspin: :dance: :happydance: ... I had to scroll down to see your siggy to make sure this was you :haha: I know you have been trying for so long and I am made up for you :cloud9: I wish you the happiest healthiest 9 months and beyond. Eeeeee Congratulations :kiss: xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Huge congrats!! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Congratulations xx


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats! xx


----------



## cole2009

congrats!!


----------



## Floralaura

Congratulations..xx


----------



## daisy74

Congrats!~


----------



## polo_princess

OMG Helens having a baby, im sooooo excited!! haha im going to bug you so badly now!!


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations again hun, Im so so so so Happy for you xxx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations :D


----------



## Mamafy

Huge congrats hun, only just seen this :yipee:


----------



## massacubano

congrats!


----------



## hayzeb

Wooooooooooohooooooooooooo congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Deb_baby

yay! congratulations!! x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!!


----------



## KA92

Congratssss :)xxxx


----------



## isil

oh my gosh! massive congratulations xxx


----------



## SugarKisses

How the FOOK did I miss this :dohh:

Aw, Helen, I am over the moon for you sweetie, I really am. Congratulations :yipee: Hope its a happy and healthy 9 months ahead x x :flower:


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## alio

I have only just seen this! Fantastic!!! Mucho congrats!!!!!! xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Congratulations hun!! x


----------



## princess_vix

YAY BIG CONGRATS TO YOU!!!

I've been waiting for this day when instead of TTC it says pregnant :D

Happy and healthy 9mths :D


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats!! Only just seen this x


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh My Gosh I have just seen this HUGE congrats hun!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## lousielou

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats :happydance: xxx


----------



## Lover

Congratulations, I'm so happy for you! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Oh bugger you will be wanted your pump back soon :winkwink:....only joking hun thats is FABULOUS NEWS i am so happy for you!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Eoz

How did i miss this! :wohoo:

So so happy for you.you really truly deserve this my darling xxxxx


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Congrats hunny!!!!! SO SO SO SO SO happy for you!!!!


----------



## insomnimama

Am so, so late to this party but can't resist: CONGRATULATIONS HELEN!!! :happydance: :crib: :flower:


----------



## NeyNey

Big congratulations xox


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## clairebear

I missed this post ;)

But knew any way CONGRATS hun!


----------

